
The mathematical strategy that could transform coronavirus testing - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02053-6
======
satya71
Unfortunately, they do not go into the downside of this strategy. There will
be more false negatives. A sample that was previously on the edge of detection
will now dilute to non-detection in the pool. With bacteria, you can mitigate
to some extent by letting the colony grow, but that's not possible with the
virus.

